# lunar maps



## Scott (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone know of any good online lunar maps? Not looking for anything fancy, just something to point out the highlights. The ones I found searching were not that good for various reasons.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.lunarrepublic.com/atlas/index.shtml

http://moon.google.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon


----------



## crhoades (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> http://moon.google.com/



Had to chuckle when I zoomed all the way in. It confirmed my theory.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 13, 2006)

that there is more life there than in congress


----------

